
Next Big Tech Corridor? Between Seattle and Vancouver, Planners Hope - stutzman
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/03/technology/next-big-tech-corridor-between-seattle-and-vancouver-planners-hope.html?_r=0
======
nmgsd
You had me at "planners"

